# So how often do you guys...



## Royolis (Feb 22, 2015)

So every so often, I'll lower my facade of being the one who doesn't do the crazy/idiotic shenanigans that my friends partake in and be a bit... silly. Like with my room mate, she starts playing some 80's music or a soundtrack to a musical, and we're both doing gestures/air guitar/air drums and singing very loudly to whatever we're listening to. Sometimes in the grocery store, when we're passing by empty bins or buckets of some sort, I just put one on my head and walk around with it for a bit. I had a foam sword fight with a little kid in an isle of a store once as well. I currently have a plan to barricade a hallway and set up a toll booth (as a joke) or playing "Do You Hear the People Sing?".

Just silly, nonsensical moments like this. We're all seen as either uptight people or just odd as is, so I'd expect some stories to come out from this. How often, if at all, do you do these kinds of things? And what kind of silly things do you do?


----------



## Ninja_dude (May 31, 2014)

I still buy Nerf guns from time to time, force my little siblings to play it with me and go nuts for new Lego...

I don't like physically self-depricating humor in general (especially in front of people, especially in front of strangers), too embarassed.

If anything I do random movements at home alone, never with others. I swear if I was alone, I'd try so many things!
*drools over an empty megamarket*

I seem to break the whole ENTP stereotype here.


----------



## aswanisonfire (Mar 9, 2015)

Im an ENTP and I do the same ^ but because my younger brother is an SJ he never joins in and just rolls his eyes at me (he isn't even fazed anymore to see me walking with a bucket on my head) I hate humor that is not funny like if someone pushes you to scare you sure it's amusing but not everyone is laughing example :I was at a debate conference recently they tried pranking us by telling us someone plagiarized something from the internet and that if they didn't step forward they would be banned forever. no one was laughing and when they told us it was a prank we just stood straight faced like what the hell is your problem to think that would be funny?? the conference is divided so people debate different things our group (mostly NT, SJ) did not find it funny (we were called uptight) while the other groups actually found it funny?!

I remember once I was invited to a friends house to hang out since she was travelling and needed help boxing her stuff. 30 minutes in I had a guitar in my hand (I dont know how to play fyi) wearing one of her old small dresses (over my clothes) marching through her hallway "playing the guitar" while her little sibling joined me. Again once she saw me she just smiled and shook her head 

also in school one of my friends is into Origami and she made a paper box and my brilliant younger self decided to put it on her head and spend the whole day with a paper box that looked like a hat


----------



## maust (Jul 14, 2014)

I get pretty randomly excited to exist about once a week, and I'll then go attack my family/friends with hugs and force them to play on the trampoline with me or go to the park. I'm pretty weird in general, and I've found that those moments of vulnerability make people trust me more, which is great for building my e8 impenetrable fortress of power


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

I'm silly when it's appropriate, when the lulz must be had. I'm not a cold frigid bitch, but also refuse to be a fucking doofus.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

I think maybe that's Ne.

INTP, ENTP, INFP, etc. have a childlike imagination. They probabaly liked building forts out of pillows and blankets way past childhood.

I still have a burst of pure giddiness where I do something childish, usually a random surge of energy gained from the perspective towards the beauty of life.


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

Depends on how much I've had to drink. I used to pull antics all the time but the older I get, the less antics I pull in regards to what was described above.I could write a book about stuff I did in the past when i was younger. I guess my traveling is a bit crazy overall and I guess border hopping without a passport are kind of antics.


----------



## aef8234 (Feb 18, 2012)

I'm uptight?
I'M UPTIGHT?!
I WILL WEDGIE YOU SO HARD M8, SO HARD THAT YOU MY GOOD M8 WILL BE USED AS B8 FOR BIG FISH TO MASTIC8, BUT PLEASE DONT MASTURB8 WHILE SAID MASTI8 IS ELABOR8ING, DEM FISH DON'T LIKE THEIR B8 M8 TO MASTURB8.

But seriously.
Not often with my friends, the serious facade is too hilarious. Also more of a stealth person, soo.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 13, 2014)

Me and my INFP would rather play with 6 year olds than go out to bars or go out with people our age. And we do hang out with the little kids in our family all the time and avoid adult family gatherings.

We build forts, decorate floor to ceiling for holidays, especially Halloween. We don't go to halloween parties. We just decorate our house like a haunted house, and we have specific areas that we spend hours brainstorming possibilities and being creative.. Like "This hallway will be a cemetary!" "Yea!!! And the kitchen will be a mad scientist's lair!!!" Age doesn't seem to be deterring our childishness at all.


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

Totally thought this thread would be inquiring as to our masturbation schedules...

And in thinking that, I realize I fulfill exactly what OP is looking for. Heh.

I'm also into (in to?) semi-juvenile pranks and looking and cute animals and making undignified awwwh noises when I see them.

I love playing with little kids. I never seemed to enjoy playing pretend as a child (though I did make up stories, but that's different, somehow), but as a grown ass lady I seem to enjoy having play time. To some extent.... I have a low tolerance for _too_ much silliness or volume >_<


----------



## Fern (Sep 2, 2012)

stiletto said:


> I'm silly when it's appropriate, when the lulz must be had. I'm not a cold frigid bitch, but also refuse to be a fucking doofus.


I've always been curious as to the "playing pretend" habits of young ENTJ's... I mean, I work with kids a lot and remember being one, so I can attest to the "fucking doofusy" behavior you describe. I hated it as a kid but tolerate it more now.

So, bearing in mind that you comported yourself in a somewhat dignified manner were you heavily involved in playing house or pretending to be... stuff? Or was it more books, sports and games for you? Or some other option I haven't considered?


----------



## devoid (Jan 3, 2011)

I love doing silly things, and practical jokes. In high school I put my hair in dreadlocks and went around wearing a trench coat and top hat. I put condom-shaped "just wear it" stickers on the abstinence-obsessed teacher's door. I used to climb up on the porch roof and wave at people passing by, or climb up the lockers at school and sit up there, which for some reason terrified and angered everyone. Sometimes I would leave random little notes in people's lockers, like, "I've been watching you sleep in class" or "You have a secret admirer xoxo."

Sometimes I like to walk around in public places singing show tunes loudly (I've gotten a lot of compliments and applause actually). Sometimes I show up with pinwheels, and occasionally have to give them away because kids love them so much. I often sit in a corner at a coffee shop sketching and twirling my pen or stirrer in one hand. Sometimes I draw people's noses for no reason. I need to do more of that. Just all of it.


----------



## stiletto (Oct 26, 2013)

Fern said:


> I've always been curious as to the "playing pretend" habits of young ENTJ's... I mean, I work with kids a lot and remember being one, so I can attest to the "fucking doofusy" behavior you describe. I hated it as a kid but tolerate it more now.
> 
> So, bearing in mind that you comported yourself in a somewhat dignified manner were you heavily involved in playing house or pretending to be... stuff? Or was it more books, sports and games for you? Or some other option I haven't considered?


I played pretend a great deal as a child. But my roles were always serious and smart. I was always a leader, the villain, or the smart one who had the key to success. I was also the eldest, so I tended to boss the other kids around.


----------



## dinkalink (Aug 31, 2014)

The other day I was just riding a light up scooter in the grocery store, so short answer, yes.


----------



## Starbuckskat (Aug 13, 2014)

I play cat meowing sounds over random videos.
ex. play this with sound





And mute this video


----------

